# That time of the month again



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

I didn't trim over the holidays, so I finally started (working on it now). Here's the halfway point, and why I think my high light planted is more work than my reef.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

HOLY CRAP. I"m jealous and envious of your plants.


----------



## JenK (Dec 27, 2015)

Wow! So can you propagate those?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

yes, absolutely. Stem plants propegate simple by cutting and replanting, root plants send off runners.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Wow, that is a LOT of plants


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Eh I guess its a few.... 

( has gotten JCs plants before, and wow he stuffs a box!)


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Need a before/after pic of the tank!

I also need some Rotala Ludwigia.. Can't seem to keep mine alive.

Also need a soda.. But nothing you can do for that.


----------



## JenK (Dec 27, 2015)

So does anyone send plant cuttings in the mail? I would be willing to send money for shipping and such if someone sent me a bucket of plants like that. Obviously moved into a box....don't really need the bucket!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

A lot of us sell and ship plants [MENTION=171313]JenK[/MENTION]  JC, Majerah1, i'm sure there are others that are willing.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I have some I could clip and send but not a ton. Def not a bucket.


----------

